# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  super doctor new upate

## mohamed73

1.Add Pattern unlock Support
2.Add 6800H Flash Support (Test Function) 
download link 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
B.R 
SUPER DOCTOR 3

----------

